# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  Garde lapins & rongeurs toute l'année (pension familiale professionnelle) RP-77

## minimoi

Faites garder votre animal par une PROFESSIONNELLE du milieu vétérinaire, qualifiée et de confiance!
Dans un cadre de vie FAMILIAL et NON FUMEUR!
______________

Passionnée par les animaux depuis toujours, j'ai souhaité en faire mon métier et suis donc ASV (Auxiliaire Spécialisée Vétérinaire) en clinique vétérinaire qui accueille les urgences 7jours/7.
Je garde depuis 8 ans des NAC à mon domicile et ce toute l'année! En cas de garde en urgence, je suis toujours là pour mes clients.
Je suis également heureuse propriétaire d'une cochon d'inde.

Je suis disponible pour garder lapin , cochon d'inde , rat , hamster , chinchilla ...)! Ils sont en liberté selon leurs habitudes...dans une pièce d'environ 30m².

Vaccins et stérilisation fortement conseillés pour les LAPINS. Traitement contre les parasites internes et externes obligatoires (lapins et cochons d'inde)

°°° Possibilité de location d'une cage de 1m (petit prix)

A très bientot,
Marie

lemondedemarie.fr pour plus d'informations.
De nombreux témoignages sur mon site.

°°° DEVIS sur SIMPLE DEMANDE.

°°° DEMANDE DE RAPPEL GRATUIT! Laissez moi votre numéro, vos disponibilités et le motif, je vous appelle gratuitement!

Les tarifs comprennent pour les lapins et cochons d'inde un forfait à 1/jour qui comprend: 
Légumes frais et variés chaque jour
Foin de crau labélisé
Granulés haut de gamme ( cuni complète , cavia complète ...)
Vitamine C pour les cochons d'inde

°°° Coupe de griffes sur demande: 5 euros par animal

Le Monde de Marie, Pension Familiale par une Professionnelle et pasionnée du milieu animal située à 15 minutes de Melun à Ponthierry 77310

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonsoir Il faut préciser le siret de la pension dans l'annonce

super le site c'est vrai que cela donne envie de te les confier

----------


## minimoi

Merci c'est gentil, j'essaye de faire au mieux pour qu'ils se sentent comme chez eux!

 SIRET:531 291 219 00016

----------


## ptmayo

Bonjour, vous ne gardez pas les furets?

----------


## minimoi

Bonjour Ptmayo, 

En 7 ans j'ai gardé des chiens, des chats, des rongeurs et des furets.
Ces dernières années, je faisais effectivement de la garde de fufu et rongeurs.
Actuellement, je garde mes clients propriétaires de furets qui tiennent absolument à me garder comme nounou, mais je ne prends plus de nouveaux pensionnaires car je souhaite par la suite arreter totalement les furets et me spécialiser uniquement pour les rongeurs. Ceci suite au décès de mes deux furets... 
J'espère avoir répondu au mieux à votre interrogation. 
Très bonne journée

----------


## minimoi

Toujours disponible pour vos rongeurs!

----------


## lénou

Bonsoir

Vous ne vous déplacez pas à domicile? Merci

----------


## minimoi

Bonsoir,

Oui dans un périmètre proche de mon domicile pour éviter un prix trop exorbitant aux propriétaires.
Je peux dans ce cas garder chiens, chats, rongeurs et furets

----------


## minimoi

Toujours au service de vos boules de poils toute l'année!

----------


## minimoi

Plus que quelques places disponibles pour cet été...

----------


## thanh

Mince je pensais faire appel à vous cette été pour mon couple de bélier nain mais je n'ai pas encore mes dates de vacances surement en aout

----------


## minimoi

Bonsoir Thanh, je vous envoie un mp

----------


## ChatouPension

Toujours d'actualité en 2016 ?

----------


## ChatouPension

Pus de nouvelles ?

----------


## minimoi

Bonjour 
Les modalités ont changés j'ai fait un nouveau poste

----------


## Flucalito

Bonjour, faites-vous toujours des gardes lapin?

----------


## Mimissa

Bonjour, êtes vous toujours dans la garde de nac ? Je cherche à faire garder mon lapin nain ainsi que mon chinchilla début septembre.
Mimissa

----------


## HeleneJade55

Bonjour, seriez-vous disponible pour garder deux lapins (stérilisés et vaccinés) du 10 au 19 juillet et du 6 au 16 août ? Et éventuellement plus tard du 2 au 11 octobre. Je suis joignable en MP pour plus de précisions.

----------


## LuckyDou

Bonjour Marie,
e cherche désspéremment une personne de toute confiance pour garde ct été du 5 billet au 18 aout Lucky, notre petit protégé, un lapin nain adopté au sein de l'association Au bazar des Nacs en Ile de France. Vous reste t il encore une place? Puis e vous écrire en privé?
Bien cordialement.
Virginie

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour Marie,
e cherche désspéremment une personne de toute confiance pour garde ct été du 5 billet au 18 aout Lucky, notre petit protégé, un lapin nain adopté au sein de l'association Au bazar des Nacs en Ile de France. Vous reste t il encore une place? Puis e vous écrire en privé?
Bien cordialement.
Virginie

----------

